# pink silver chloride precipitate



## arthur kierski (Nov 5, 2010)

after precipitating silver chloride with nacl from a solution containing gold,silver and pd------the precipitate silver chloride is pink----indicating pd
how does one separates the ag from pd in this silver chloride powder?
thanks for the help
Arthur


----------



## nickvc (Nov 5, 2010)

Arthur i would test to confirm Pd first and if present,I may be wrong on this ,but I think you will have to convert your chloride back to metal then redissolve in nitric and then drop the silver chloride with salt thus leaving the Pd in solution which you can then cement out with copper.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 5, 2010)

nickvc said:


> Arthur i would test to confirm Pd first and if present,I may be wrong on this ,but I think you will have to convert your chloride back to metal then redissolve in nitric and then drop the silver chloride with salt thus leaving the Pd in solution which you can then cement out with copper.



why go through all of that process?
remember, AgCl is inert to nitric, AR (dilute) and AP.
each one of the above will dissilve any Pd that may or may not be with the AgCl, leavind the AgCl intact.
if solution turn orange, then it is Pd.


----------



## shyknee (Nov 5, 2010)

continue to process your silver ,then run it in a cell


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with Samuel-a....Palladium chloride is soluble.

Why pink silver chloride?,well,here is why I think:

Table salt in Latin America contains fluoride ions,so they react with silver nitrate to form some silver fluoride,which gives a faint pink color to silver chloride.

While we are in autumn,Arthur is in spring,sometimes AgCl turns pink when some UV light hits its surface,if you remove the surface,then the white mud appears.

Anyway,if all the mud is pink then there is a kind of contamination.You can redissolve AgCl in ammonium hydroxide and then add hydrochloric acid to reprecipitate silver chloride,which must be white. 

Hope it helps.

Kindest Regards.
Manuel


----------

